# Help!



## davids (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm moving into a new apartment on May 1 and I need to select furniture and drapes that would go well with the floor coloring that I have. I *THINK* it's redwood, but I'm not sure. The walls are an off-white color as well (I think I want to change that, but don't really want to go through the hassle of painting the apartment) because I'm going to be hanging a lot of black and white photography... would the off-white walls clash with black and white photography?


----------



## movado (Mar 14, 2008)

Should look sharp I believe. You could even have deep red highlights such as throw pillows or large vase. keep the drapes a neutral color and not to dark. Just my Opinion.

Colors


----------



## davids (Mar 13, 2008)

movado said:


> Should look sharp I believe. You could even have deep red highlights such as throw pillows or large vase. keep the drapes a neutral color and not to dark. Just my Opinion.
> 
> Colors


What about furniture? I'm thinking about a platform bed and a new sofa.... what color should they be?


----------

